# 1st annual Turkey Burn 100 Epic Road Ride



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

1st annual Turkey Burn 100 Epic Road Ride: From Santa Maria and back.
Burn off those Thanksgiving calories with an epic ride with some options for 
those who are not up to doing the whole thing. The ride will leave from 4608 
Woodmere (Tony Gs house) in Orcutt at 7am, go over FigueroaMountain and then back to Orcutt for 
about 100 very hard miles. There are a bunch of options to make it easier if you 
arent up to the whole thing. You could start and finish in Los Olivos. That is 
a very difficult 40 miles over the Big Fig. If that isnt quite enough for you, 
perhaps you could start and finish in Los Alamos, for a 60 mile loop over the 
mountain. If the mountain is too much, you could ride the 30 miles from Orcutt 
to Los Olivos and get a ride home or ride from Los Olivos back to Orcutt in the 
afternoon (harder to time and there will be a stiff headwind). There should be a 
Sag Wagon for this ride, so I suppose you could hitch a ride in the car on the 
climbs as long as there is room. For info call the Bike barn 805-925-2875


----------

